# Solved: Will constantly recharging my PDA wear out the battery?



## Technoid1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a Palm TX, and I always use it at my desk, so I normally plug it in when I turn it on. Sometimes I'm in another room, and then it runs on battery, and then the next time I use it I plug it in again. Sometimes I just plug it in even if I don't use it to make sure I don't run out when I have it on battery. So it usually goes down to 40% at most, usually 75-80%, and then I recharge it.

Will this wear the battery down? Would it be a good idea to let it run all the way down before charging it sometimes, or all the time?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The specs I found for Palm TX say it has a lithium-ion battery. In my opinion the way you are using the battery is fine, with the exception that you may want to occasionally let it run down to recalibrate the meter. You may want to read How Lithium-ion Batteries Work and/or other articles you can find with a simple web search for _lithium ion_.


----------

